# How to sticker big cubes / high order puzzles



## Tony Fisher (May 30, 2019)

I have seen a lot of people struggling to sticker cubes so I thought I would do a tutorial aimed at the bigger ones (high order). Obviously there is no right or wrong way and it's more important to find something that works for you. A factory worker will almost certainly use some kind of application tape / film and that will be far superior to my method. However I have seen very few people able to use it satisfactorily including myself. So based on my many years of stickering big puzzles here is my advice. One of the most significant parts of the method is the curved blade. This in my opinion is way better than the straight ones commonly used. Another significant part is the working surface.


----------

